
Show HN: 6 Skills You Can Learn for Free to Make Money - thefifthprint
https://medium.com/@zachcmiel/6-skills-you-can-learn-to-start-your-own-business-and-make-money-11f1ac948647#.i7wwe5p3i
======
kolemcrae
Eh, these are certainly skills you can learn but it's presented in a way that
implies you can learn these skills and start making money right away.

As someone who has dabbled in all of these, my style (dabbling) will NOT work
and you wont make a dime. You need to dedicate hours upon hours of hard work
to get to a level that will make any kind of decent income.

Blogging wont unless you become one of the 1% that actually get a real
audience (which takes YEARS and years and years to do). There are entire
universities dedicated to graphic design, so good luck competing there
(especially if everything you learned is from those sites listed)

Social media marketing is a new field and if you don't take the time to learn
all the other forms of digital marketing it wont get you very far.

The only one that could actually work is coding and that takes a lot of
dedication and can't be learned by everyone (the same way some people can't
wrap their heads around mathematics) It's not the challenge, it's just the
style of thinking.

